# what will i get



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

hi, what will i get if i breed a carrot tail leopard gecko with a blizzard?


----------



## geckostar (May 18, 2010)

normal het blizzard


----------



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

oh ok kl thanks, what about if i breed a carrot tail with a enigma? sorry im crap with genetics


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

ryanking045 said:


> hi, what will i get if i breed a carrot tail leopard gecko with a blizzard?


I always thought if you put a carrot and a blizzard together you get a snowman.


----------



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> I always thought if you put a carrot and a blizzard together you get a snowman.


 loool good one, but its not the season for "breeding" snowmen LOOOOL


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ryanking045 said:


> oh ok kl thanks, what about if i breed a carrot tail with a enigma? sorry im crap with genetics


 50% normal and 50% enigma with some with partial carrot tail as carrot tail is a polygenetic line bred trait so you are not guaranteed if the babies will have much carrot tail or not


----------



## AgeinDrFFFF (Jun 17, 2010)

Carrot tail usually refers to a super hypo of some kind or another. Hypo is co-dom so the breeding of a 'carrot tail' to a normal would be 50% CT and 50% normal. CT to a blizzard would create the same visual aspects as the above but both the CTs in the clutch and the normals would carry the blizzard gene recessively: victory:

P.S carrot tail doesn't exist as a morph in itself, it comes as an extra visual aspect to a many morphs


----------



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

wow thanks guys.
p.s
002-1.jpg picture by HodderZHerpZ - Photobucket
that is the carrot tail im getting from someone on saturday. is there anything else speical about it other than the orange part of the tail that u can see????


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

it looks like a hypo to me but what is sadi above about carrot tails isnt guaranteed it is a line bred trait so you cannot guarantee it.


----------



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

ok kl thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats a superhypo carrot tail baldy.

bred to a normal you`ll get a micture of normals, hypos and superhypos.

you wont be able to tell whats what when they hatch, they`ll all have stripy pjamamas,
but as they grow on some of them their bands will fade and they`ll develop into hypos or superhypos, and some might show carrot tail or baldy heads.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ryanking045 said:


> wow thanks guys.
> p.s
> 002-1.jpg picture by HodderZHerpZ - Photobucket
> that is the carrot tail im getting from someone on saturday. is there anything else speical about it other than the orange part of the tail that u can see????


It's a Super hypo, It's not got a Carrot tail.

[1C]Super hypo X Blizzard = .

Normal HET Blizzard.
[1C]Hypo HET Blizzard.

A percent may mature into Super hypo.

*==========*

[1C]Super hypo X [1C]Enigma = .

Normal.
[1C]Enigma.
[1C]Hypo.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma.

A percent of Hypo type may mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

AgeinDrFFFF said:


> Hypo is co-dom.


Hypo is Dominant not Codominant.


----------



## HoddeRZ (Aug 19, 2011)

hahaha shame you didnt buy it ahaha


----------



## hildred (Apr 11, 2011)

might get a possibly 

hypo blizzards 
Double hypos
or blizzard het hypo 

with possibly or 
blizzard het normal
normal het hypo
or sum super hypos

to me also normal depending if there a true morph and there parents


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

blizzards recessive so you wont get any blizzards unless the superhypo is het for blizzard.


----------



## hildred (Apr 11, 2011)

dunt a blizzard produce hypos tho ??


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nope, blizzards a different morph completely.


----------



## hildred (Apr 11, 2011)

hmm wounder wr the morph comes from tbh lol


----------

